
Show HN: Tripsak – Plan your next trip with the best travel tools in one place - delsol
http://tripsak.com
======
delsol
Hey everybody! I made this website to make it easier for me and other nomads
research potential destinations.

It basically groups a lot of resources per destination (Wikitravel, Wikipedia,
visa rules, weather, cost of living, flight prices, accommodation prices and
more). You can also explore destinations on a map and see distances.

Example: [http://tripsak.com/bangkok](http://tripsak.com/bangkok)

Would love to hear comments!

